# [risolto]automount

## ashlar

... mi serve aiuto, fino a pochi giorni fa quando attaccavo il mio hd esterno formattato ext3 mi faceva l'automount e mi appariva su desktop una simpatica iconcina di navigazione per tale periferica. Ora dopo un paio di settimane che non lo usavo l'ho riattaccato e l'automount non me lo fa più. Ho fatto alcuni aggiornamenti in questo periodo e di preciso non so cosa possa essere successo. Qualcuno di voi ha un idea di come posso far tornare tutto a funzionare come prima?

P.S. Se monto l'hd a mano non ci sono problemi e lo posso navigare tranquillamente, ma mi era molto comodo il fatto che facesse tutto da solo... 

P.P.S. non funziona più neppure con la mia pennina usb formattata fat32Last edited by ashlar on Fri Nov 10, 2006 10:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

quantomeno dovresti dire che ambiente usi....

shell, gnome, kde, fluxbox?

Bisogna dare informazioni utili, altrimenti indovinare è difficile...

----------

## ashlar

Hai perfettamente ragione, intanto aggiungo che uso Gnome. Cmq sono riuscito a restringere i possibili indiziati. Mi sono accorto controllando rc-status che hald non partiva correttamente, così provando a farlo ripartire a mano mi ha dato la seguente risposta: 

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/hald restart
> 
>  * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...
> 
> /sbin/start-stop-daemon: open pidfile /var/run/dbus.pid: No such device or address (No such device or address)                                            [ !! ]
> ...

 

Il problema è dato da dbus, ho anche provato a ricompilarlo senza però ottenere risultati acettabili.

Voi avete qualche idea e/o suggerimento che possa aiutarmi?

----------

## Scen

Controlla che sia possibile scrivere nella directory /var/run/:

```

# touch /var/run/dbus.pid

```

ti restituisce errori?

Comunque prova PRIMA ad avviare dbus, e poi hald (e mettili entrambi nel runlevel default).

----------

## ashlar

il touch non ha reso errori. Per quanto riguarda far partire dbus Ho già provato a lanciarlo sia a manina che aggiungendolo al rc-update ma non s niente, quindi credoi caricarica lanciando lo stesso errore che ho quotato sopra...

----------

## Scen

Penso sia utile se ci dai altre informazioni:

Che versioni di dbus e hal stai utilizzando?

I files di configurazione sono aggiornati?

Puoi postare l'output di

```

emerge --info

```

?

Prova ad avviare manualmente dbus tramite il comando

```

start-stop-daemon --verbose --start --pidfile /var/run/dbus.pid --exec /usr/bin/dbus-daemon -- --system

```

Ti restituisce errori?

----------

## ashlar

allora di dbus ho istallato la versione 0.62-r1 , per hal 0.5.7.1-r1.

Questo è il quote che mi hai chiesto: 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.2_rc1-r4 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1/vanilla, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-suspend2 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

E infine dando il comando che mi hai suggerito mi da sempre lo stesso errore:

 *Quote:*   

>  start-stop-daemon --verbose --start --pidfile /var/run/dbus.pid --exec /usr/bin/dbus-daemon -- --system
> 
> start-stop-daemon: open pidfile /var/run/dbus.pid: No such device or address (No such device or address)

 

Andando nella cartella /var/run il file dbus.pid lo vedo, ma se provo ad aprirlo anche con un comando tipo il cat, mi dice sempre no such file or directory

 *Quote:*   

> cat /var/run/dbus.pid 
> 
> cat: /var/run/dbus.pid: No such device or address
> 
> 

 

P.S. grazie per l'aiuto

----------

## Scen

Sembrerebbe che non riuscisse a leggere/scrivere su /var/run/dbus.pid

Non ne sono sicuro, ma potrebbe esserci qualche errore sul filesystem. Riavvia con un livecd ed effettua un check della partizione sulla quale hai montato /var/run (o dove è presente questa directory), se ti segnala qualche problema correggilo, riavvia e vedi se dbus si avvia normalmente!

P.S. vedo che stai utilizzando un sistema "instabile" ~x86, per cui penso tu sia cosciente che vai incontri a un bel pò di potenziali problemi  :Rolling Eyes:  Se non ne eri tanto cosciente  :Wink:  , valuta per bene ti migrare il sistema ad una versione stabile, sicuramente fonte minore di problemi

----------

## ashlar

grazie per la risposta , cmq eccetto rari piccoli problemi mi trovo abbastanza bene con ~86, cmq ti ringrazio ora mi cerco una livecd e provo

P.S. conosci una qualche livecd che supporta nativamente il filesystem jfs... possibilmente piccola da downlodare visto che qui a casa ho solo isdn  :Sad: 

----------

## Scen

 *ashlar wrote:*   

> conosci una qualche livecd che supporta nativamente il filesystem jfs... possibilmente piccola da downlodare visto che qui a casa ho solo isdn 

 

Ahhhhhh! JFS!   :Exclamation:  L'ho utilizzato per MOOOLTO poco, e in quel breve lasso di tempo ho avuto MOLTI problemi di corruzione del filesystem, non vorrei fosse il tuo caso!   :Confused: 

Comunque prova con livecd di Gentoo, penso che abbia il supporto a JFS (in quanto penso permetta di utilizzarlo in fase di installazione, come hai fatto tu), altrimenti vai sul sicuro con KNOPPIX!

----------

## ashlar

probabilmente si era danneggiato il file dbus.pid a causa del filesystem jfs, prima di mettermi a downlodare un pacco di mega col mio povero modemmino cmq ho provato a rimuovere dbus 

```
emerge -C dbus
```

 e poi a reistallarlo nuovamente.

Per il momento sembra che ho risolto tutti i miei problemi, ma visto che non è la prima volta che questo FS mi da dei problemi e visto anche la tua breve esperienza con esso penso proprio che passerò a un filesystem diverso. Hai qualche consiglio su quale potrei provare?

----------

## Scen

Se vuoi andare sul SUPER sicuro ti consiglio il super collaudato ext3 (qui c'è un topic con dei consigli per migliorare le prestazioni), altrimenti io attualmente mi trovo bene con reiserfs (la versione 3*).

Puoi anche provare xfs, però l'ho utilizzato proprio poco, altri utenti del forum sicuramente ne sapranno di più di me  :Smile: 

----------

